# Campsite Near Chester Zoo



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I am planning to take my Granddaughter to Chester Zoo for 2 or 3 days later in the year, I have been looking for a campsite close to it (If there is any) does anyone know one they can recommend please.


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*CAMPSITE*

HI CHESHIRE OAKS COME TO MIND


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We live in Chester and I can't think of a campsite that is that near to the zoo.

The C&CC have one at Delamere Forest which is about 30 minutes drive away. The forest is lovely with lots of walks, bike hire and a GoApe.

The council allow motorhomes to stay overnight in the little roodee car park for an overnight parking ticket, not sure how much. The car park is very close to the centre of town, but I would guess it wouldn't get too noisy at night as it's not really on any footpaths home after the pub, other people may have experience of this.

This one is about the closest I can think of:-

Astbury Villa

Not sure if its any good even though I drive past every day going to work.

The carriages public house is a reasonable bet if you like decent beer, it is also near the Cheshire Ice Cream Farm but is again about 30 minutes from the zoo, maybe a bit more. Also handy for Beeston Castle.

The Carriages

Just had a look on UK Campsite and this is probably as good as any (20 minutes away) and handy for Cheshire Oaks huge shopping centre, Cinemas, Bowling etc:-

Little Stanney

This is also from UK Campsite and is about 20 minutes from the zoo:-

Christleton

Enjoy your visit, we are members of the zoo and go quite a lot. There is a carpark for motorhomes and coaches on your right as you drive in.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Chester*

Hi

I stayed at Lady Heyes last week - brand new site and only £11 per unit including hook up (it is usually £22 but half price at the moment)

Lady Heyes site review

Russell


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

The Lady Hayes site sounds good. I grew up in Frodsham which is indeed a nice place for a stroll around. It has one of the widest main streets in the country, FACT! A dull fact but a fact all the same.

Castle Park is nice has just been revamped.

There are lots of walks around the Mersey View at the top of Frodsham hill as well.

I'd say the campsite is no more than 30 minutes away from the zoo.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

CC Chester site isnt that far away from the zoo


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

dodger148 said:


> CC Chester site isnt that far away from the zoo


That is the >Fairoaks site< mentioned above. Walking distance of pubs and the large Designer outlet. It is also very handy for the Blue Planet as well.

peedee


----------

